# معنى التفريز والتشكل



## الشيخ الرئيس (20 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخواني هل من الممكن شرح ولو بسيط عن معنى التفريز والتشكيل بكلمات بسطية ؟
وايضا ما هو المقابل العربي للفظة machining ؟
وشكرا لكم


----------



## احمد عبد المنعم (21 مايو 2006)

المقابل العربى للفظة machining "مـيـكــنـه" 
هذا والله اعلم


----------



## motaz_95 (22 مايو 2006)

معنى الكلمة هو ( التشغيل)


----------



## madiali2010 (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تتم عملية التفريز على الفرائز كعمل التروس و مسح الاسطح و غيرها والتشكيل هو عمل قطعة غيار متل الاصلية هدا شرح قليل من كتير


----------



## moon_781 (2 يونيو 2006)

التشكيل هو اي عمليه تصنيعيه تتم بدون قطع المعدن الاصلي مثلا عملية السباكه وعمليه الختم

اما التشغيل هي العمليه التي تتم بقطع المعدن مثلا عمليه الخراطه او عمليه التفريز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يونيو 2006)

machining لها عدة معاني 

الة , الي , مدفع رشاش ولغة الة .

اما التفريز قطع المعدن من الحافة .

والتشكيل تكوين الشكل بعملية قطع او بدون قطع .

وفقك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## mostafaeps (3 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
التفريزmillingهو تشغيل المعادن على ماكينة الفريزة ويتم فيها عمل التروس،المجاري الجانبية، المشقبيات....
ويوجد 3 أنواع من انواع الفرايز....(أفقية ، ورأسية ،وعامة)...وتعتبر الفريزة من أهم الماكينات في الورشه لما تقوم به من عمليات كثيرة فمن اهم ما تقوم به هو تقسيم التروس ويوجد جهاز يسمى تقسيم التروس لتصنيع التروس وعدد الاسنان والبتش دياميتر .....الخ
والموضوع كبييير لذلك يستحسن الرجوع للكتب افضل
اما التشكيل: فهو تصنيع المنتج بدون رايش يعني مثل السباكة والحدادة وصك العملة المعدنية 
اما الmachining فهو عملية التشغيل التي تتم بإخراج رايش كالخراطة والتفريز والكشط.......


----------



## ابو محمود (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احب اضيف لعمليات التشكيل 
عمليات الثنى وتشكيل الصاج فى قوالب الاسطمبات
ووجب التعريف بعمليتين مهمتين 
القص وهو فصل لجزيئات المعدن بدون وجود رايش وهو مايتم على مقصات الصاج
القطع
ويتم بخروج رايش كما فى التفريز والتخريم ( المثاقيب والخراطه)


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (2 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احب اضيف لعمليات التشكيل 
هو كل عملية تدخل على المعدن وتغير في شاكلة مثل القطع والتفريز و الخراطة


----------



## ابو محمود (2 يونيو 2009)

AHMAD-1976 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> احب اضيف لعمليات التشكيل
> هو كل عملية تدخل على المعدن وتغير في شاكلة مثل القطع والتفريز و الخراطة


بيتهيألى ياهندسه انت كنت قاصد تقول تشغيل (machining ) مش تشكيل (forming)
واسف على المداخله


----------



## أحمد دعبس (9 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل أخى 

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f1/
​


----------



## عامر عبد اللطيف (9 أغسطس 2010)

التفريز هو تشغيل المعدن على ماكينة الفريزة لاعمال خاصة على الشغلة مثل مجارى الخوابير والتروس
التشكيل هو تصنيع المنتج بطرق محددة بدون رايش مثل السبكة
machining فهى الحصول على المنتج باحد العمليات التى ينتج عنها رايش ومنها التفريز وكذلك الخراطة وخلافه


----------

